# What's Your Favorite Big Game Animal To Hunt? And Why?



## Live2Hunt

*Wild Turkey's!* Wide range of varity! Six species in the world!

*Four Species in the United States *- Osceola (Florida) Eastern (North East to South East US), Rio Grande (Mid Centeral, South Centeral US) and Merriam's (North Centeral US). Kill all four species in one year considered to be a Grand Slam.

*Two Species in South America *- Gould's ( Mexico ) and the Ocellated Turkey ( Tip of South America)
Kill all six species in one year considered to be a Royal Slam,

The Royal Slam has always been my goal in life! And to do it with a bow! Probably never happen but we all have dreams and goals. Where would we be without them!

*This is my story:*
For my oldest son's 16th Birthday, I took him on a Grand Slam Turkey Hunt. We hunted all four species of turkeys in the United States.* Florida *- Osceola,* Nebraska *- Merriam's, *Oklahoma* - Rio Grande and *Missouri* for the Eastern.

*To Be Continued..........( Did We Complete The Grand Slam? Find Out How We Did Next Time! )*


----------



## bones44

Thanks alot pal ! Always wanted to try for the Grand Slam. I am hooked on Turkey hunting enough to be institutionalized. LOL Looking forward to the rest of the story.


----------



## knapper

Black bear, I have the most respect for them and think they are the most challange of all of the animals.


----------



## bones

Elk they just taste so good








But I have not tried lion yet


----------



## 35bore

Gemsbok, they are as tough as nails to kill. However, they taste soooooo goooood.


----------



## Weasel

Pretty much a toss up for me. Elk and Muledeer are challenging and tasty.


----------



## alclark2

Whitetail.. its the biggest I've hunted. Indiana doesn't have anything bigger to offer. Not much like having that gobbler responding to your yelps though. That gets my heart thumping for sure. I guess I'd have to say whatever is in season! :hunter4:


----------



## Ledge

Stonegod said:


> Since when is a turkey considered a big game animal?


It is in Maine. Not sure why. I figured that they called it big game just so they wouldn't need to create new tags.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Elk was my favorite. Not many of them here in Michigan but it was a blast in Oregon. I guess their my favorite because I can make all the noise I want tromping through the woods and they don't really care. They sound like a herd of cattle walking through the woods.

It seems I'm more of a hiker than the stalker I used to be :hot:


----------



## Mick105

The only big game I've hunted are deer and turkey...Turkeys are my favorite by far!!! Bones I'll be right there with ya brother, maybe we can be roomies in the asylum!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Stonegod said:


> Since when is a turkey considered a big game animal?


in Minnesota they are considered big game also.

they are the largest game bird in north america,and should be treated and hunted as so

and yes they are my favorite to hunt also,wide variety to hunt,they all look cool,taste great plus i get feathers for arrow fletching and wing bones for calls

they are fairly intelligent creatures with very very sharp senses and a memory that shouldnt be taken for granite either.


----------



## poe

whitetail or mule deer. Prob because those are pretty much the only big game animals I hunt haha.


----------



## Ledge

Turkey hunting is pretty high on the list for me. It's a lot of fun to call them in and watch them strut and carry on. My wife really enjoys my turkey hunting as well, as she thinks that there is nothing better than turkey soup made from a wild bird. Moose hunting is a lot of fun here too, as you can get a bunch of guys together, and make a group effort out of it. When you are successful, everyone gets a nice portion of the meat.


----------



## silverfoxhunter

Dall Sheep. During harvest season, it is generally open the same time of year as moose. So if you're hunting Dall sheep and stumble across a legal moose in the process then you can fill that tag instead. I think my First dall sheep was my most rewarding hunt to date, well, actually second to my 1st Mtn. Goat (but that was only becuase it was such a hard huny). Also when you are up on the mountains (Alaskan Mountains mind you) you have such a magnificent view. The simple pulchritude alone makes it hard to beat. The fresh air, the cool crispness of waking up in the mountains with no civilization within miles, it's hard to beat. Another thing, if you stumble across a grizzly bear, a black bear or wolves or wolverines, they are usually in season as well so there are plenty of options if you can't find any sheep.


----------



## prairiewolf

SG, turkey is considered big game in Az. also

My favorite is bull elk, nothing like calling in a big bull during the rut !


----------



## knapper

We have no wild turkey up here.


----------



## youngdon

silverfoxhunter said:


> Dall Sheep. During harvest season, it is generally open the same time of year as moose. So if you're hunting Dall sheep and stumble across a legal moose in the process then you can fill that tag instead. I think my First dall sheep was my most rewarding hunt to date, well, actually second to my 1st Mtn. Goat (but that was only becuase it was such a hard huny). Also when you are up on the mountains (Alaskan Mountains mind you) you have such a magnificent view. The simple pulchritude alone makes it hard to beat. The fresh air, the cool crispness of waking up in the mountains with no civilization within miles, it's hard to beat. Another thing, if you stumble across a grizzly bear, a black bear or wolves or wolverines, they are usually in season as well so there are plenty of options if you can't find any sheep.


 "Pulchritude"....... Good word !


----------



## prairiewolf

Crap, first SG and his word and now another word I have to look up, my wifes going to think I am trying to get educated, LOL


----------



## K Striker

Archery bull elk easy. Just like prairiewolf said: Nothing like a bugling a bull elk in during the rut. Especially if it's big and it bugles back in your face at 20 yards! Nothing like bow hunting.


----------

